# Best "Dead Teenager" movie I've seen since "Holloween".



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

This morning while trying to get to sleep unsuccessfully as usual. In order to take my mind out of gear, I decided to have the TV on as a sleep aide. As I was browsing the movies and came across a movie that I KNEW would put me right to sleep. ...What I thought was a "teenie-bopper hack-em-up" with a plot so predictable and thin featuring a monster/psycho/manifestation from hell/whatever so predictable that I would fall into a deep slumber before the first dismemberment was shown.

Well....I was wrong. "Final Destination" deals with 6 kids and a teacher on their way to a Parisian field trip that end up "cheating death" by getting out of/being thrown off a plane for disorderly conduct which then blows up killing all on board including 39 of their classmates and another teacher. Ahhh, but the Grim Reaper doesn't give up that easily.

The rest of the movie you KNOW they're all going to die. Of course, you could be wrong... But the way that they built up the suspense was better than the pay-off most of the time. The exceptions were acts came out of nowhere like a bus from a blind alley.

The thing that I liked about the movie was the way it didn't take itself very seriously. Especially towards the end and especially at the very "end" that was left conspicuously open for a sequel. It worked on the MST3K level and on the serious "hack-ep-up" movie lover level.

It is R rated like all good dead teenager movies should be. It is rather graphic. Some scenes are quite disturbing to those with weaker constitutions. But I do have to say I haven't enjoyed a movie of this genre as much since the original "Holloween" which I saw in the Showcase Cinemas in Leominster (pronounced Lemmin-steh).

It's on the Starz channels now. I'm sure it's available on rental. If you like this kind of movie, I recommend it.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

The DVD has an alt. ending and deleted scenes.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

That movie was awesome, I remember seeing it in theater a few years ago.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A good teen horror flick? Well, Ill take your word on it Tony  I'll see if I can find it on DVD.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't remember much of it, but I totally LOL when that person got ran over by the bus.


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

If you want a really good teeny hack movie, watch Jeepers Creepers. It's now one of my all-time favorites of the genre. It doesn' t have a "group" of teenagers, but just a brother and sister. Very good movie that left me asking, "What the heck is going on?" all the way through it!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey Tony, try popping a Melatonin about an hour before you want to crash, they work great. I use them quite often. You can pick up a bottle over the counter for about $12/100. Well worth the money if you're an insomniac.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Sleepaway Camp ... hands down the best teen hack movie. You gotta love the curling iron scene


----------

